# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  πλυντηριο πιατων siemens

## mirmiliotis1

καλησπερα.εχω ενα πλυμτηριο πιατων siemens και χθες ενω δουλευε εφτασε στο 1 λεπτο και κολλησε εκει.κανει εναν θορυβο συνεχομενο σαν να προσπαθει να παρει μπρος αλλα δεν παιρνει.νερο η παροχη εχει.εχει και μια μυρωδια ασχημη.το εκανα ρεσετ αλλα τιποτα.μπορει να βοηθησει κανεις?

----------


## mirmiliotis1

βλεπω πολυ κινηση και γνωμες.ευχαριστω.κατι εγινε και ξαναλειτουργει κανονικα.μαλλον το site ειναι στο τελος του

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μπορεί να είχε κολλήσει το μοτέρ πλύσης .



> εχει και μια μυρωδια ασχημη


Εντόπισες από που ήταν αυτό?



> κατι εγινε και ξαναλειτουργει κανονικα


.
Μετά από "μυρωδιά"? μακάρι ... απλά δες κάτω από το μοτέρ πλύσης μήπως χάνει νερά από τον άξονα και την τσιμούχα του . ίσως αυτός ήταν ο λόγος που κόλλησε αρχικά .

----------


## mirmiliotis1

τελικα δεν εχει μυρωδια.καποια φαση αρχισε να δουλευει κανονικα και μετα παλι κολλησε στο 1 λεπτο πριν το τελειωμα και κανει εναν φορυβο παλι χωρις να μπορεσει να κανει εκκινηση

----------


## tipos

Την ωρα που συμβαινει αυτο που περιγραφεις το πλυντηριο εχει μεσα νερο? Αν εχει μεσα νερο ειναι ζεστο? Ισως ο θορυβος που ακους να ειναι απο το μοτερ πλυσης το οποιο δουλευει χωρις νερο μεσα στον καδο οποτε δεν θα ζεστανει.Συνηθως η οθονη μενει στο 1 λεπτο λογο οτι το πλυντηριο δεν ζεσταινει

----------


## mirmiliotis1

οχι δεν εχει νερο μεσα.νομιζω οτι δεν μπορει να τερματισει την πλυση.τα πιατα ειναι καθαρα μεσα ολα κομπλε.το εκανα reset το βαζω να ξεκινησει απο την αρχη αλλα κανει εναν θορυβο και δεν μπορει να ξεκινησει.τε λεπτα τα δειχνει κανονικα αλλα δεν ξεκιναει

----------


## tipos

Εφοσον εχεις τις απαραιτητες γνωσεις και εργαλεια ανοιξε το αριστερο  καπακι,θα δεις στο κατω μερος 2 διακοπτακια.Το δεξη διακοπτακη οπλιζει  απο ενα κοκκινο φλοτερ και ενα πλαστικο κοκκινο εμβολο.Μπορει να κολαει  το διακοπτακη και να σου βαζει σε λειτουργεια την αντλια εξαγωγης με  αποτελεσμα να μην ξεκιναει το προγραμμα.Μια αλλη αιτια για εχεις αυτα τα  συμτωματα ειναι να εχεις διαροη νερου και να ενεργοπιοητε το διακοπτακη  ωστε να μην γινει μεγαλυτερη ζημια.Δες κατω απο το διακοπτακη στο  πατωμα της συσκευης, εχει ενα φελιζολ στρογγυλο,μηπως εχει τρεξει νερο

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> το βαζω να ξεκινησει απο την αρχη αλλα κανει εναν θορυβο και δεν μπορει να ξεκινησει.τε λεπτα τα δειχνει κανονικα αλλα δεν ξεκιναει


Επομένως είναι ένας θόρυβος της αρχής της πλύσης δηλ α) είτε βαλβίδας που προσπαθεί να πάρει νερό . β) είτε πήρε ήδη το νερό αλλά το μοτέρ πλύσης δεν το ακούς ή απλά μουγκρίζει και δεν τινάζει τα νερά .
Ποια κουρτίνα διαλέγεις?

----------


## mirmiliotis1

> Επομένως είναι ένας θόρυβος της αρχής της πλύσης δηλ α) είτε βαλβίδας που προσπαθεί να πάρει νερό . β) είτε πήρε ήδη το νερό αλλά το μοτέρ πλύσης δεν το ακούς ή απλά μουγκρίζει και δεν τινάζει τα νερά .
> Ποια κουρτίνα διαλέγεις?


ναι.κανει ενα θορυβο σαν μουγκρητο......

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Άρα δεν ακούς τον καθιερωμένο ως συνήθως και κλασσικό θόρυβο του μοτέρ πλύσης (τον θόρυβο που κάνει όταν τινάζει τα νερά εντός θαλάμου και αφού μόλις έχει πάρει το 1ο νερό ) έτσι δεν είναι?

----------


## mirmiliotis1

> Άρα δεν ακούς τον καθιερωμένο ως συνήθως και κλασσικό θόρυβο του μοτέρ πλύσης (τον θόρυβο που κάνει όταν τινάζει τα νερά εντός θαλάμου και αφού μόλις έχει πάρει το 1ο νερό ) έτσι δεν είναι?


ακουω εναν θορυβο σαν να προσπαθει να ξεκινησει αλλα δε μπορει.σαν να θελει να τραβηξει νερο αλλα δεν μπορει.παρεπιπτοντως το χτυπησα λιγο απο την αριστερη πλευρα που ειπε ο φιλος και ξεκινησε.θελω να δω αν σταματησει παλι στο ενα λεπτο η θα τερματισει....

----------

